# qui sì che



## atigrato

Bonjour,

je suis bloquée sur les expressions à traduire en français: 
2. *Qui si che* si mangia bene.....
merci de bien vouloir m'aider.
Anna


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Anna,
La première expression me pose presque toujours des problèmes. Étant donné le réglement (une seule question par thread), tu pourrais ouvrir un nouveau fil et en profiter pour donner la phrase complète.
"Qui sì che" est un renforcement, qu'on peut traduire par "Ici, on mange vraiment bien", "Excellente cuisine", "À recommander sans réserve" ou, suivant le contexte, toute autre formule pour marquer une excellent appréciation, comme on peut en trouver dans le guides touristiques et gastronomiques.


----------



## atigrato

merci . 
complètement oublié le règlement
je renvois.


----------



## monalisa!

matoupaschat said:


> "Ici, on mange vraiment bien", .



Dato che il rafforzamento (_sì che_) si riferisce a *qui  : "* qui* (sì che)* si mangia bene*" ,*  andrebbe messo prima:
 Ici, *(vraiment/réellement*) , on mange bien. Sei d'accordo?


----------



## matoupaschat

Niente problema, sono soltanto abitudini linguistiche. Mi piace comunque di più l'anteposizione con "vraiment". Vai a sapere perché!


----------



## monalisa!

matoupaschat said:


> Niente problema,_ sono soltanto abitudini linguistiche._ Mi piace comunque di più l'anteposizione con "vraiment". Vai a sapere perché!


In taliano cambia il significato, sei sicuro che non cambia in francese?
qui (sì che/ *veramente*) si mangia bene (qui  *non* altrove)
qui si mangia* veramente* bene  (molto bene* non *solamente/bastantemente bene)


----------



## matoupaschat

Per me, in francese, "Ici, on mange vraiment bien" uguale "Ici, vraiment, on mange bien". Se si vuole insistere su_ ici_, si dirà "C'est ici qu'on mange le mieux".


----------



## monalisa!

matoupaschat said:


> Per me, in francese, "Ici, on mange vraiment bien" uguale "Ici, vraiment, on mange bien"


In francese sei tu l'autorità  .


----------



## albyz

monalisa! said:


> Dato che il rafforzamento (_sì che_) si riferisce a *qui  : "* qui* (sì che)* si mangia bene*" ,*  andrebbe messo prima:
> Ici, *(vraiment/réellement*) , on mange bien. Sei d'accordo?



ça reste à voir ;-)
Dans "Ici, on mange vraiment bien", le renforcement (relatif au lieu) est donné par la virgule, le vraiment n'est là que pour donner du goût .
"Ici, vraiment, on mange bien" ça fait un peu transgénique dans la façon de s'exprimer.
Je proposerais: "Qu'est-ce qu'on mange bien ici!" mais ce n'est qu'une des solutions possibles, et pas forcément la meilleure.
Comme l'a déjà souligné Matou, il manque le contexte. Par exemple, dans le cas d'une phrase du type "Qui sì che si mangia bene, _"mica" _come nel ristorante accanto", on pourrait avoir quelque chose du genre: "Ici ce n'est pas comme dans le restaurant d'à côté, on y mange vraiment bien."


----------



## atigrato

atigrato said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis bloquée sur les expressions à traduire en français:
> 2. *Qui si che* si mangia bene.....
> merci de bien vouloir m'aider.
> Anna


merci pour votre aide.


----------

